# Good Multi-Meter



## Albe (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey Folks,
I am in the market for an upgraded multi-meter. One that does more than just volts/amps and resistance readings. Perhaps something than can meter capacitance, etc. 

I'm not electronics guru but I like to tinker and attempt to trouble shoot things from time to time. SO I figured it's time to trade in my basic multi-meter for something a little better. 

Was hoping someone my have a suggestion for an "inexpensive" upgrade. I know harbor freight has a few options but when it comes to electronic items like a meter I would rather buy a reputable brand name. I'm also not looking to spend $500 but if I found one say in the $100 range I wouldn't be opposed to checking it out.


Thanks for your input!
Al C.


----------



## More Power! (Aug 2, 2011)

Fluke 115. It's slightly over your budget ($132 at Amazon), but it meets all your criteria. I bought mine, after researching what was available, a couple three years ago, to replace my dead 30-some-odd-year-old Beckman DMM. (I'm a tech geek, btw, so a decent, reliable DMM is a must.) A fellow geek/engineer type borrowed mine to troubleshoot his in-ground pool's pump motor, and subsequently went out and bought one for his own. 

Jim


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Lifeshort... Don't mean to hi-jack or wander off your thread.... but it is sorta similar question..... at least about DMM's.

Anybody recommend an inexpensive DMM, that has low enough resistance/impedance that I don't get ghost readings.....

I have a Sun-pro (something like that), a Greenlee cheapy. and a Flike 79.

My needs/applicationj are obviously different than yours, but we could all learn pro's/con's of different DMMs.

TIA


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

After a couple recommendations from sparky friends I went with a Sears multi and to be truthful while not a fan of sears tools I must admit the Multi Meter has been good. Sorry but I don't trust the super cheap from HF on something where you can get hurt.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> ...........Anybody recommend an inexpensive DMM, that has low enough resistance/impedance that I don't get ghost readings....TIA


 I have five meters. This BK Meter is my favorite:


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a Fluke 179.. I also have 3 other meters and rarely ever use the Fluke until I need to bring out "the big dog" for serious work like tuning up generators (checks frequency) or playing with LED lights and such..

For basic work where I just need to know if something is live or not or if a wire is broken, I just use a Gardner Bender analog meter because I like the needle deflection..

Stay far away from anything related to Harbor Freight and electricity... Even their teflon tape is junk...


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Anybody recommend an inexpensive DMM, that has low enough resistance/impedance that I don't get ghost readings.....


What is inexpensive ?

I think for your purposes you might be better off with a wiggy type tester. Once you get used to them, you rarely pull out a MM. Try the Ideal 61 065 which is about $30.

Or get an analog meter. They still work.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> .....Anybody recommend an inexpensive DMM, that has low enough resistance/impedance that I don't get ghost readings...../QUOTE]
> 
> DMM's by design have high input impedance. The most common type of lower input resistance voltage indicators are solenoid testers.
> Solenoid Testers are not made to test solenoids they contain a solenoid that is connected to a mechanical movable indicator that on a low resolution scale indicates the relative voltage up to ~600V.
> ...


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

As a Pro I can afford and use any brand of meters. I don't believe in expensive Fluke and get a good deal on a economy line called MA from my HVAC supply guy. I have taken them into a house straight from -40F and back outside and dropped them. Suprisingly they take a lickin and keep on tickin. I have specialised UEI meters etc but the basic multi testers they make are quite good for average use. Not sure about specific electronics high end work.


I have a WIGGY from 1978. Great for checking 575 volt 3 phase and electric furnaces and keeping a safe distance away. Does not do capacitors or amps, just volts.


http://www.ma-line.com/meters/


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I did not know the* Wiggy* History:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solenoid_voltmeter


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Back in 78 we did not have all these fancy schmancy multi ranging yada yada meters. First 4 items I bought were a Wiggy, Amprobe (for amps) and Amprobe brand analog volt meter and fuse puller as I was working on rooftop units with high voltage and all the Journeymen used the same meters.

Still have the Amprobe for backup and it fits in very small places.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a Wiggy complete with the leather case and I just learned from that Wikipedia a super useful tip that never occurred to me. The problem that I always had was trying to hold the Wiggy and juggle the two probes at the same time.
Wikipedia just showed me a great Tip:
"... A probe may also be extended from the meter's body, allowing one hand to both probe and hold the meter in a useful position...."
I just tried it on my Wiggy and it works great: Take one probe and jam the back side in the Wiggy plastic probe sleeve with the probe tip pointing away from you.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Then I guess you got that idea from WiggiPedia.:yes:

Kinda figured that one out myself first time I used it.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

More Power! said:


> Fluke 115. It's slightly over your budget ($132 at Amazon), but it meets all your criteria. I bought mine, after researching what was available, a couple three years ago, to replace my dead 30-some-odd-year-old Beckman DMM. (I'm a tech geek, btw, so a decent, reliable DMM is a must.) A fellow geek/engineer type borrowed mine to troubleshoot his in-ground pool's pump motor, and subsequently went out and bought one for his own.
> 
> Jim


This is kind of an old thread at this point, but just wanted to point out that at the 115 doesn't have milliamps. Which is maybe fine if you're doing home electrical, but if you're doing micro electronics / hobbyist type stuff this might not be the best choice. I have one and it's rock solid for general use, but not for small stuff.


----------



## Triboost (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm a big fan of Martin Lorton's multimeter review series on YouTube. He does incredibly thorough evaluation and testing. Check out this overview of affordable, capable meters:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRd2fX_1318

Based on Lorton's comments (and others on the Web), I went with the Uni-T 61E and have been very happy with it. It does capacitance, auto-ranging, and is solidly built. (Previously I had a cheap Tenma from MCM Electronics - the Uni-T is a big step up.) Anyway, here's Lorton's review of the Uni-T:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz6CYDRl1M8


----------

